# Help with Journeyman's Exam



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

This is about the cheapest one out there. Free.
http://www.electricianexampracticetests.com/


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

We could not use our own code book when taking the test. Calculator and pencils, they supplied the code book.


----------

